# Dark Cloud 2 - Time is Changing



## HansZimmer

This piece has been composed by Tomohito Nishiura for the videogame Dark Cloud 2. It has been inserted in the competition Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award by @Ethereality.

How do you rate it?


----------



## HansZimmer

For the notify service:
@verandai
@Aries
@Chibi Ubu
@ThaNotoriousNIC
@pjang23


----------



## HansZimmer

Closed. Result: (1*1 + 1*4 + 1*5) / 3 = 3.33


----------

